# spec V symbol



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

i kno how to take the badges now.....but does anybody kno how to get rid of the spec v symbol on the side of the car?


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

hairdryer (to loosen the adhesive) then it usually just peels off or you can take a piece of dental floss and get behind the decal to remove it.


----------



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

oh thatz easy......thnx


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

np


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

i've seen a lot of discussion about debadging...so i gotta ask, what's the aesthetic advantages to debadging? are we trying to make it 'sleeper'? i assume you take the 'sentra' off the trunk lid too, right?

Lurker Above


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

Just curious... why would you want to remove it in the first place?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well I for one like the look of the car without any badges on it. It has nothing to do with trying to make it a sleeper, I just think the back looks much cleaner without all those flashy badges all over it.
this is what mine looks like now:









Sorry about the huge pic, it's the one that was on my site and I'm too lazy to resize and reupload it


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I am not tryin to make it a sleeper. I just kept the ser logos on and replaced the silver spec v badges with red spec v badges. It just looks cleaner imo.


----------



## NISMO82 (Feb 5, 2003)

IMO it looks better without the bulky badges the only that i left on is the se-r on the trunk


----------



## |2ED-LINE (Mar 4, 2003)

i agree.....nuttin wit sleeper......all about the clean look


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

i see...and thanks for the pic, i see what y'all mean, it does look clean. i think jblaze's idea to leave the se-r badges sounds good, too. i might take off the 'sentra' and the hamburgers, put the trunk-sized se-r badge on the grill like some have. too bad the sentra doesn't have a unique cachet, like the skyline or silvia. those cloisonne badges look pretty sweet, and instantly recognizable. i suppose our se-r badge is close enough

Lurker Above


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

the stickers I just went and peeled them off, no hair dryer or anything.... but my thumb nail under an edge then pulled it off and put them on my friend's F-150  as a joke and he left em......


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

put i mean, not but


----------

